# Plaque Off



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Does anyone use Plaque Off? I just bought some from amazon and didn't get a scoop. Does anyone know how much a scoop is? I want to use it for Angel but don't know how much to use. I can't find any info online.

Thanks.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Maybe email the company,they would tell you


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Is this the PlaqueOff you use?

ProDen PlaqueOff Animal l Dental Care For Dogs & Cats l Pet Health Market

On that site is says: "Scoop measurement: 1/3 of a 1/8 teaspoon measure."

Maybe the scoop is hidden in the product such as at the bottom of the bottle? 

Just to be sure, I would probably go ahead and email the company if you can.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks. Yes that is the one I bought. I did email them. I am hoping they send a reply. 

1/3 of 1/8 tsp would be like a few grains. Wow! That stuff must be powerful. I think he is going to need a dental anyway!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

BlueJax said:


> Is this the PlaqueOff you use?
> 
> ProDen PlaqueOff Animal l Dental Care For Dogs & Cats l Pet Health Market
> 
> ...


Thanks!! I finally got a moment to look inside the bottle and there it was!! I couldn't believe how tiny it is! I have small hands and it is tiny!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

I use PlaqueOff and the scoop was sort of buried a little bit. I had to fish around in the bottle to get the scoop out but it was in there.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah! I finally found it! It was really burried! lol I had to practically empty the bottle! And its so tiny! hehe! 

Does it work!


----------

